# Walthers Dayton Machine shop



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Has anyone detailed one of these? I was a bit dissapointed upon recieving this "built up"only to find that you can't open the doors, you have to unscrew and remove the bottom just to change out to the roll up door, which you can't open either! Not to mention the extremely spartan, for lack of better word interior. I want my old fashioned doors to open, preferably outward, and a little something for the interior besides the 2 light bulbs. I don't think that's too much to ask for the price I paid. Thanks in advance.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah, I am also disappointed with a good bit of walthers stuff. While I bought a car (Pacific Fruit Express Reefer) it cost me 35 dollars and they didn't even have all the detail parts applied so I had to go by paint and a new drill bit just to complete it which is very sad for a car that costs 35 dollars and lower cost ones are already fully detailed for you. I have seen some of their built ups and while on the outside they look nice they almost always have a pathetic interior that is underdone for the cost. You can cut the doors out and then glue pieces of paper to the inside part so they can open inwards and no one will see the paper. I think they make really smalle hinges also that you coud use but they are small and hard to put on. You could also make some hinges yourself with styrene pieces. As for the interior you can buy machine equipment and other goodies from online websites like modeltrainstuff.com but it will cost more money.


----------

